# I need a cute idea for a baby shower gift



## sunshine (Nov 30, 2006)

My friend is having a baby and we're planning a shower for her in a couple of weeks. What are some cute baby shower gift ideas? I'm not especially crafty, so things that are simple to make or that I can just buy would be best.


----------

